# Mint as ground cover?



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Is it a really bad idea to plant mint under my fruit trees, grape vines, and blackberry bushes? I thought it might be a low maintenance way to keep down weeds, but is it too aggressive a competitor for soil nutrients? Would it stunt the fruit plants? This would be in a separate area from my vegetable garden.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I use penny royal as a ground cover under my apple tree. Makes a nice spot to lay down on a hot after noon  It mows really well too and stays short and thick with the mowing. the roots are much shallower then a tree's roots so I don't see an issue with nutrients.


----------



## toomb68 (Mar 16, 2006)

i would not plant mint. it is invasive and spreads like wildfire. i have probably a half acre( and growing of mint that gone out of control on our place. i will probably have to round-up it to get rid of it.......


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Mint and other aromatic herbs are a great way to help keep insects away from your fruit trees.
I am thinking of transplanting some of my mint under my apple trees next year. I love the way it smells when you go over it with the mower.. or you could just let it grow and bloom and bring in beneficial insects.
I wouldn't do it under blackberry vines though. Mint gets too tall for that.

Hyssop is recommended for grape vines! It is a beneficial for them in companion planting.


----------



## lilygrower (Jun 12, 2009)

Another problem with mint is that it doesn't always stay where you planted it. After a few years the old plants die off and you will end up with mint everywhere but where you first planted it. I would use mulch instead. Unless you have roaming chickens, they like to move mulch out from under the bushes and onto the lawn.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I don't see what's so bad about mint? it's perfect in a lawn (much better then GRASS) and when it does occasionally pop up int he beds it's easy enough to pull.


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

Mint is a wonderful ground cover for all the plants that you mentioned..mint is NOT a plant that you should fear..although it will spread aggressively it doesn't hog the soil nor will it likely ever crowd out other plants..it makes a great plant to bring in pollinators and it is very good at covering the soil.

i have it in several areas of our property and have had for nearly 40 years..if you want to control it's spread you can always put in an edging around it of some sort..plastic edging, boards, metal whatever..but I don't bother..it isn't that much of a problem to me


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey, If Mint crowds out grass, I good with that!


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

If Corsican mint is perennial by you, that would make an excellent ground cover. It's extremely short, incredibly aromatic, and a lovely bright green.


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

chocolate mint is the bomb when you mow all you smell if peppermint patties. I LOVE IT.


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

omg she is right..i love the smell of mint when it gets run over by the mower..weeded in or even just walked around on..


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I think mint is okay under trees but I might wonder around blackberries.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

How about Labrador Violets as groundcover under your trees? We have some here and it does really well under the trees, and throws a pretty flower in early Spring. Foliage stays pretty even when not in flower. It does try to spread out into the grass a bit, but it grows beautifully lush and thick under the trees.. very sparsely in the grass.

Stays low to the ground.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I got some mint from a friend's garden and offered it to the sheep, who ate it right up. If I can trust them to keep mint from getting out of control, I think I'll try it in my fruit garden. My little flock has managed to keep the blackberries and even weedy Japanese knotweed from taking over, so I'm hopeful. 

I'm going to look for corsican mint or that chocolate mint that was mentioned. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

My wife planted mint last year as an herb in one of our raised beds, we're fight it this year as its trying to take over the whole bed. I finally covered it with cardboard held down with brick and killed off the biggest patch, but we're still digging it out from other areas
Make sure that you're OK with it taking over whatever area you put it in.


----------

